# Looking for smallest car that can fit a bike INSIDE



## Dmytro (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm shopping for my first car.

I will have a roof mounted bike rack, but I would also like the option of having enough space inside the car to put the bike (taking front wheel off is fine).

So far I've test driven Toyota Matrix, also willing to try Golf GTI and Honda FIT.

What else should I look at?


----------



## MountainJake (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the mazda 3 hatch and nissan versa


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Chevrolet Aveo


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Honda Civic 4-door, if you take off the front wheel.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I've got a Matrix. My bike fits in with both wheels on, but I have to fold the front seat down. Anytime I have a buddy or more we use roof racks. If I was buying right now I think the Honda Fit might interest me more.

I haven't had any real issues with the matrix though. I have 130 000 km on it and my biggest complaints are the dash rattles a bit and the clock on the stereo resets the time every time I start the car.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

New Mazda2 sounds good, Fit like versatility, Mazda like fun to drive.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mini Cooper*

Put the back seat down and take the front AND back wheel off and it should fit fine. I can put a 7'6" surfboard in my wife's Mini with the hatch closed. They are much bigger inside than people imagine.

Plus, you can get 40 + mpg if you drive smart.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you looked at a Toyota Prius? I suppose it's not technically the "smallest" car you could buy, but it is the most fuel efficient -










My road bike is a 56cm frame. Haven't tried my mountain bike yet...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

My vote is for Subaru Forester or Outback... Check them out. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*If your only requirement is...*



Dmytro said:


> I'm shopping for my first car.
> 
> I will have a roof mounted bike rack, but I would also like the option of having enough space inside the car to put the bike (taking front wheel off is fine).
> 
> ...


... fitting a bike inside the car, then yeah... just about anything bigger than a Smart Car will work. Heck, even a Smart Car might work for you.

It's not the bike, it's two bikes, a bud, and your gear where it starts getting a little tougher.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Honda Fit. I was quite impressed by their interior organization..

I used to have an old Acura Integra hatch - was throwing a bike inside no problem.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

Honda Fit! I don't even need to remove the front wheel...


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> My vote is for Subaru Forester or Outback... Check them out. You won't be disappointed.


Pointer - Can you fit the bike in an Outback without taking the wheels or saddle off (rear seats folded down, of course)? What year Outback?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sporty_girl (May 18, 2009)

Dmytro said:


> I'm shopping for my first car.
> 
> I will have a roof mounted bike rack, but I would also like the option of having enough space inside the car to put the bike (taking front wheel off is fine).
> 
> ...


The Scion XD. It's made by Toyota and it's a good value for your money.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I've fit two bikes inside my mazda3 sedan, in the rear passenger seats, with all the wheels off. So far, my bikes have been just narrow enough to fit... depending on the size of your bike, you might have a tough time give or take. but i love my driving my mazda3.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

pointerDixie214 said:


> My vote is for Subaru Forester or Outback... Check them out. You won't be disappointed.


+1 on that suggestion! :thumbsup:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

moldau94 said:


> Pointer - Can you fit the bike in an Outback without taking the wheels or saddle off (rear seats folded down, of course)? What year Outback?
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


I haven't tried, but I would be fairly sure you could if you scooted the front passenger seat up a little.

I have a 2006 LImited (which is why I haven't tried putting my dirty bike in it! HAHA)


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

Brought my Fuel EX home in a VW Rabbit with 3 people inside. (Didn't ride it as it was raining cows and horses) We doubled up on the front passenger seat (just don't tell anyone)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a 2000 Outback, I can fit just about any bike inside, with the wheels, saddle raised and have room for plenty of gear. But the OP asked for the smallest car. The Outack isn't small, the new ones are huge.

I'm currently shopping to replace my Subaru, my top choices so far are the Mazda 3 hatch and Honda Fit, money is a big consideration, so VW, Subaru are out of my list. I haven't tried the Nissan Versa but it's not the funnest car to drive apparently.


----------

